# What is your favorite shotgun?



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

To continue the favorites theme.
My favorite is a Fox double 12 bored Im. Cyl/ Modified that I quail hunt with. (Or at least did when there were wild quail here in TN). Sweet little gun with 26" barrels that just comes up to the shoulder and swings like an extension of my body. Don't even have to think about it, just shoulders and fires automatically.

galump


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

mod 37 ithaca

shoots better thain my weatherby

can hunt mice to moose with it :rock:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My CVA Double 12Ga. Muzzleloader.Its a Blast to shoot in more ways than one. :dance: 










big rockpile


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Remington model 870 Express in 12 guage mostly for turkey. Old Winchester model 12 in 12 guage for small game, and a sweet little Parker SxS 20 guage for grouse.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Remington model 870 magnum Wingmaster in 12 gauge. Mine is most often set up with a slug barrel for deer hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ithica Model 37 12ga modfied chokes for nearly every thing. Like my Bretta Siver Snipe 20ga. IMP/MOD chokes for the early season partridge season when the leaves are on.

 Al


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

galump said:


> To continue the favorites theme.
> My favorite is a Fox double 12 bored Im. Cyl/ Modified that I quail hunt with. (Or at least did when there were wild quail here in TN). Sweet little gun with 26" barrels that just comes up to the shoulder and swings like an extension of my body. Don't even have to think about it, just shoulders and fires automatically.
> 
> galump


I also have a Fox model B double 12 M& IC that handles just as you described, but I haven't used it since our ruffed grouse have gone with the wild quail, and our gun dog passed on. Now I just use my scoped Mossberg 20 ga for deer and my old Ranger with it's Polychoke for turkeys, if I ever decide to actually shoot one. Hands down, the Fox is the gun.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Browning "Broadway Trap" Over/Under 12 gauge with the long barrels.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

12 ga. Marlin pump with vent rib. Handles easy and has very nice walnut woodwork.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Favorite is my savage/fox BE, Series J. 20 gauge.

Now if I can only find a 12g to match . . . 

This is a double barrel, double trigger, vent rib with selective ejectors. 

I rarely actually shoot it, but I sure like owning it.

Cathy


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Remington 870, couple of them, 3" and 3-1/2". Also have slug barrel for the 3"
Change the choke and it will handle anything.
Also collect Crescent Arms (old), single and doubles, favorite is 16 ga sXs open hammers.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

winchester 1300 20 ga.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Stevens 311 full and mod. Buckshot in the full and # 6 in the mod.
It is the first gun I ever got and killed mucho game. Kinda heavy as a kid carrying it quail hunting. Deadly on dove.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had 2 favorites in my time a Remington 1100 and a Winchester 97 Riot Gun.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

It is hard to beat the classic Remington 870 in its many configurations. However my current favorite all purpose is the Benelli Nova. 

It is ugly, reliable, capable of handling any length shell, and very, very versatile as a result. I guess time will tell on durability but it seems pretty simple. TnTnTn


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

my Ol Remington model 10A 12g pump... its also what i keep loaded next to the bed w 00 buck


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Depends on what I'm hunting.

Turkey, Rem 870 mag with 30" full choke.

Deer, We are in shotgun territory and alot of folks spend big bucks on guns, however on the sight range with a scope nothing outshoots the mossburg 500.

grouse and woodcock, Rem 870 with 26" imp cyl.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

although my 870's would likely be last to go my favorite is my Ruger Red Label 12 ga sporting clays model. I really like it and have fun with it. It is just way too much fun and decent at all around use too.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Besides the "Broadway Trap", I also like the Remington 1100


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

No doubt, my old 40 year old Remington 870 with a extra trap stock and all three barrels in imp cly, mod and full has stood the test of time for hunting and trap shooting. It is a 12 guage. I have others, some much nicer but this is my go to gun when I'm serious about either hunting or just shooting in general.
Bill


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

My dad gave me a Remington 870 Wingmaster in 1961. I have hunted everything I could with it and it never let me down......until eventually the barrell became "shot out" from all the Triple Ought Buckshot. I must have killed 200 deer with it at least. The 28" modified was then shortened by 1 inch and tapped for the internal tube chokes. Now it is good as new, with stock refinished and metal blued again. I gave it to my son in 1995. Sweet and smooth. To me nothing quite matches the sound of that famous slide action. Just keep your head down and to the target, it will do the rest.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't really hunt too much with a shot gun any more, but my favorite all time shot gun was a breakdown Iver Johnson & Cycle Works in 12 gauge with an inch sawn off its formerly 30" barrel; it was a grouse and rabbit getter. A few years ago my wife and kids bought me a Remington 870 in 12 gauge magnum. I need to whittle out a plug for the barrel so it can only hold two shells; it has a plug allowing it to hold 3 shells, but two is more than enough.

My Dad gave me and Remington 870 just before he died in 1965, but it was taken from me by my Sainted but then desperate to make ends meet Mother; my kids were trying to replace it.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Remington 870 all the way!!!


----------



## NorthernWoods (Jan 10, 2006)

I hunt with a Ithaca mod37 with a polychoke. Probably the best pump shotgun out there.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

My one & only shotgun is a Remington Sportsman 58. It's an automatic that I purchased used from an old boy 41 years ago. This gun is very much like the Remington 1100 but a little lighter it seems to me. I used to go Dove hunting around Yuma, Arizona and I really enjoyed my shotgun. New rules and regulations are changing the shot that needs to be used in shotguns here in the Northwest especially when hunting water fowl and I think that is a good thing. Remington says that steel shot should not be used in the barrel on my shotgun. I like upland bird hunting but when the rules here change to use steel shot for upland bird hunting I think that I will be looking for another shotgun. 

I really like the photo that "Big Rockpile" took. I saw a similar photo years ago of a shotgun on the poorch of a cabin with some old worn hiking boots that I always remember. I like your photo just as well Rockpiles. Thanks for that.

Philbee


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Favorite is an old Browning A-5 light 12, have used in everything from dove to coyotes, it just fits and swings perfectly. Wish it could handle something bigger than 2 &3/4" shells.. Andy


----------



## hunter50 (Aug 12, 2006)

In order
1 Parker vhe1 16ga 26in tubes sst auto eject cyl&cyl . bird gun
2 Winchester mod 12 black diamond trap 12ga 32full trap gun
3 Winchester mod 12 16ga 26 imcyl bird gun
4 Winchester mod 12 20ga 26 mod squirrel gun
5 Winchester mod 12 28ga 26 full squirrel gun
6 Winchester mod 42 .410 26full this is my squirrel gun
7 Winchester mod 12 12ga 3in 30in full duck gun

By now you can tell I love Winchester mod 12's

:hobbyhors :dance:


----------



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

As a "favorite" I'd have to pick the first shotgun I ever owned, my Mossberg 835 12 ga. I got it used a couple years ago and has been fantastic for me. A little on the heavy side, but that helps deaden the recoil of the 3 1/2" shells. I've got two barrels for it, a 24" and a 28", using the 24 for turkey and deer, the longer barrel for upland and waterfowl. Just a super reliable gun for me. Shoulders great and can handle any load I put in it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There are a whole lot of guns I have'nt owned that I know I would love. I think my model 37 and fox model b (with 2 sets of barrells) gets almost all the use for very good reasons. They both handle beautifully. That old featherweight can be carried all day. and has an action so smooth it's the only pump gun for a one armed man.


----------

